# Real Player Streaming blocked by Airport Extreme



## KenDRhyD (May 18, 2007)

I have one of the new Airport Extreme base stations (80211n) with one 80211n iMac and four 80211g iMacs (and macBook) with a couple of wired PCs as well. No software firewalls are enabled.

With the old 80211g (Belkin) router that this replaced, my sone was able to stream University assignments at home with no difficulties. With the Airport Extreme he is no longer able to -- the RealPlayer tries and then reports a timeout.

We have connected his laptop directly to the DSL and the stream worked, so it is definitely the Airport Extreme that is blocking it.

Does anyone know how the Airport Extreme can be configured to permit the RealPlayer stream to function?


----------



## Satcomer (May 19, 2007)

It is called you bought a more up to date hardware FIREWALL.  So you have to OPEN port on the Airport Extreme to allow the kind of data you want to get out or get into your computers. What you describe would happen with most any new Wireless routers.

First you have to ask your son HOW he "streamed" assignments home through the Belkin. Then you have to open ports in the NAT wireless router (the is most any modern wireless router) for Real Player.
Here is how you open ports in the Airport Extreme:

1. Launch the new Airport Utility.
2. After Airport Utility launches go to the application menu items and click on "Base Station" and then select "Manual Setup".
3. When the Manual Setup comes up click the "Advance" tab and then select "Port Mapping". This is where who open ports with the little + sign.


Here are an Apple article titled "Well Known" TCP and UDP Ports Used By Apple Software Products that will give you a list of ports to open for Apple software. You have to go to the specific application's web site (that you are having problems with) and find what ports to open on a firewall or router.

Good Luck.


----------



## arri (Sep 7, 2007)

old thread, but still maybe usefull:

it's usually most convenient to hookup the airport (or any another wifi-statoin) to your lan, without anything like NAT or DHCP enabled.
usually the cable/adsl modem is already doing DHCP and NAT, so there's no reason to put another layer on top...
this way the wifi-station is just repeating the existing network, as if it were a hub/switch


----------

